

The Sex Manual for Ultra Orthodox Jews - piqufoh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22152700

======
skrebbel
> _Ultra-Orthodox boys and girls are educated separately, and have little
> interaction with the opposite sex until their marriage night, when they are
> expected to consummate their union._

Pardon my lack of cultural relativism, but _why do people do this to
themselves?_

~~~
minopret
So, without relying on cultural relativism, it's because they have priorities
and they absolutely do not compromise their priorities. If it's time to do
something, they do it. If it's not time to do something, then they don't do
it.

------
minopret
I'm not sure of the relevance of this article to Hacker News. Is it relevant
as a business opportunity?

In at least one way, Israel provides a tremendous degree of reproductive
health assistance. It provides in-vitro fertilization at no cost to the woman
up to age 45 and two children, regardless of marital status, sexual
orientation, religion, or ethnicity.

However, providers of sex therapy to the Jewish religious community are
reportedly few. (By the way, while that community is large, most of the Jewish
people in Israel are not part of it.) Here is an interview with one of them,
in which she describes what scholars know about sex education in that
community. [http://www.amotherinisrael.com/interview-with-an-orthodox-
se...](http://www.amotherinisrael.com/interview-with-an-orthodox-sex-
therapist-talli-yehuda-rosenbaum/)

------
userulluipeste
"Orthodox" and "Jews" don't form a combination. The Jewish religion is
"Judaism", whereas the term "orthodox" in religion can refer (as far as I
know) only to the Eastern branch of Christianity, and _it_does_not_include_
Jews.

~~~
dagw
"orthodox" simply means conforming to established doctrine, often with an
indication on hard line conservatism. You can use orthodox to refer to any
especially conservative group in any religion. It is very common to talk about
orthodox Jews, Catholics and Muslims. In the context of Judaism it's generally
used to means Haredi Judaism, but can sometimes include other conservative
groups. The phrase The Orthodox Church does refer to the eastern branch of
Christianity, but beyond that there is certain amount of ambiguity in the
term.

~~~
masklinn
> You can use orthodox to refer to any especially conservative group in any
> religion.

You can also use it to refer to non-religious contexts e.g. "medical
orthodoxy" is simply the established medical order, what is currently accepted
as "true medecine". In a religious context, orthodoxy generally designates
traditionalists.

Without qualifiers, but generally easy to disambiguate through context,
"orthodox" is commonly used for both judaism (where it means "traditional")
and christianity (where it usually means either "Eastern Orthodox Church" or
the distinct "Oriental Orthodox Churches", which split from the "catholic"
church in 451 by rejecting the Council of Chalcedon where the Eastern Orthodox
Church split from the Catholic Church after 787's Second Council of Nicea)

